# David Wilkerson - Call to Anguish



## LeeD (Jul 18, 2009)

[video=youtube;lGMG_PVaJoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGMG_PVaJoI[/video]

I had this video passed along from a pastor friend and while I am not a big fan of David Wilkerson, I listened to the video. I wanted to pass it along here and get your thoughts on both the video and the theology of Wilkerson for those that are familiar with him. My understanding is that he has made several prophecies which haven't come to pass and he tends to lean more charismatic at times. I long ago got his newsletter every month, but that was many years ago.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 18, 2009)

See this thread.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/john-piper-responds-wilkerson-prophecy-45131/


----------

